

Anonymous Money needs Anonymous Exchange (Bitcoin) - kiba
http://bitcoinweekly.com/articles/anonymous-money-needs-an-anonymous-exchange

======
hugh3
kiba, do you think there's some kind of limit to how many bitcoin articles you
can reasonably submit?

~~~
kiba
As long it is not spam and it is interesting content.

~~~
jsavimbi
But the fact that BitCoin does not need an exchange still stands. Just
familiarize yourself with Forex and understand that if the banks thought they
could make money on trading BTC, they would add it to the exchange along with
the major currencies, exotics, derivatives & metals. And for that you would
need volume as without volume you do not have a market.

See: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foreign_exchange_market>

